# Principles of Geotechnical Engineering + Solution Manual by Braja M. Das, 7th edition



## محمد ابو مريم (6 أكتوبر 2012)

Principles of Geotechnical Engineering +Solution Manual by Braja M. Das; 7th edition 
(September 8, 2009)
ISBN-10: 0495411302
ISBN-13: 978-0495411307


Principles of Geotechnical Engineering: Braja M. Das: 9780495411307: Amazon.com: Books












Book Description
Publication Date: September 8, 2009 | ISBN-10: 0495411302 | ISBN-13: 978-0495411307 | Edition: 7
Intended as an introductory text in soil mechanics, the seventh edition of Das, PRINCIPLES OF GEOTECHNICAL ENGINEERING offers an overview of soil properties and mechanics together with coverage of field practices and basic engineering procedure. PRINCIPLES OF GEOTECHNICAL ENGINEERING contains more figures and worked out problems than any other text on the market and provides the background information needed to support study in later design-oriented courses or in professional practice.

Editorial Reviews
About the Author
Dr. Braja M. Das has been the Dean of the School of Engineering and Computer Science from August 1994 to the present at California State University, Sacramento. Prior to 1994, he was the Associate Vice President for Academic Affairs and Research at Southern Illinois University at Carbondale, Illinois. The author of more than 200 technical papers, his primary areas of research are shallow foundations, earth anchors, and geosynthetics. He received his Ph.D. from the University of Wisconsin, Madison. --This text refers to an out of print or unavailable edition of this title.

*DownLoad:*

```
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gyg159k4g2nls5h
```

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود​​


----------



## م / خالد البنا (6 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (2 ديسمبر 2012)

وجزاكم الله خيرا

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ"


----------



## alkumzary (5 ديسمبر 2012)

thanx


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 ديسمبر 2012)

وجزاكم الله خيرا

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ"


----------



## حمميز (13 فبراير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل وانا محتاج الكتاب جدا


----------



## fadla (13 فبراير 2013)

*الرابط شغال 100%
جزاك الله خيراً باش مهندس محمد أبو مريم وبارك الله فيك وفي عيالك وأدخلكم الجنة
والله هذا الكتاب رائع جداً
وأنصح به بشدة*


----------



## h_mohie80 (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير , وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## راسم النعيمي (15 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك كتاب قيم جدا جدا


----------



## Hind Aldoory (15 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## ayelamayem77 (16 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## Eng.ASHII (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## صفوان حديد (22 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير ع الكتاب القيّم ~


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (4 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ"


----------

